# Pell Grant and withdrawing from classes-do I need to pay back?



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to withdraw from my two classes this semester. I've been taking six credits, and received Pell Grant funds for those classes. Will I need to owe back any money at this point (the last day of classes for the Fall semester is December 11)?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Short answer: yes. You need to visit your school's website and find out what the refund policy is for classes, or else call someone at the school and ask. Any amount that is not refunded when dropping out of a class will need to be paid back. If they give absolutely no refunds at this point, which is possible, then you would be required to pay back every dollar you received in pell grants. 

Schools generally base it how far into the class you are. So in the first week you could get a full refund when dropping, and then less and less as the semester goes on. I don't think you're going to be in that good of a situation when half the semester is over already.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Would I need to pay back money for the spring semester? I haven't registered yet, and don't plan to.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------

